# .



## justpeachy (Aug 12, 2021)

.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 12, 2021)

That info probably shouldn't be put on a public forum. If you don't remember, let the closing TL know.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 13, 2021)

Oh it is really annoying when people edit their post like this. For those wondering, they were asking how to close all of the registers because they say they are expected to do this during their first week of employment.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 13, 2021)

Arggh...
Okay, I guess I'm going to have to lock this.
This is so annoying.


----------

